# Changing table



## Gixxerjoe04 (Sep 10, 2016)

Got the changing table together today, with a week to spare. Made from cherry, with cherry plywood for the shelf and bottom of the changing pad box on top. Domino joinery and arm r seal for the finish.

http://i56.Rule #2/albums/g176/gixxerjoe04/Woodworking/6B69FEAB-791A-421B-9478-817EEBD1162E_zpsb76m52bk.jpg

http://i56.Rule #2/albums/g176/gixxerjoe04/Woodworking/71B0C254-DD83-4DA7-AD85-85FE9F4BDB4A_zpskrwmwzep.jpg

http://i56.Rule #2/albums/g176/gixxerjoe04/Woodworking/A714C112-F2CA-4AB9-8C46-ACD2E11913A3_zpslgnnknwx.jpg

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Reed Enright (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice job! I made one for my first grandchild a few months ago.


----------



## JR Parks (Sep 10, 2016)

Very nice Joe. Wont be long before he/she will be climbing up there by themselves. Jim


----------



## Tony (Sep 10, 2016)

Very cool Joe, I love the floating design! Tony


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 11, 2016)

Very nice Joe. That is going to be one hooked up baby! Very clean design.


----------



## El Guapo (Sep 13, 2016)

Very nice, Joe! Cherry is one of my favorite domestics... so much character!


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 18, 2016)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Got the changing table together today, with a week to spare. Made from cherry, with cherry plywood for the shelf and bottom of the changing pad box on top. Domino joinery and arm r seal for the finish.
> 
> http://i56.Rule #2/albums/g176/gixxerjoe04/Woodworking/6B69FEAB-791A-421B-9478-817EEBD1162E_zpsb76m52bk.jpg
> 
> ...


 Impressive design I really like the anti gravity look of the top


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 18, 2016)

Looks great I also like the joinery for the "floating top". Really makes it look interesting. And the cherry is great.


----------

